# Netzwerkproblem zwischen WIN XP HOME UND WIN ME



## WARMUP (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem.Vor einigen Tagen habe ich eine neue Modem 56 k Karte gekauft und und die alte Karte ausgebaut.Dann den gesammten Inhalt
der Netzwerkumgebung deinstalliert alles was drin war.Neugestartet Modem installiert.So alles wieder draufgemacht und ich komme ins Internet.Ich muss vorher sagen das ich davon jetzt keine Ahnung für den kommenden Text habe.
Netzwerkumgebung alles rausgenommen modem installiert und der Computer hat wieder alles an Protokollen installiert.Kann auch wieder ins Internet.Der Computer der ins Internet kann hat Windows ME.Habe aber noch einen Computer im Netzwerk der über dem Rechner mit WINME ins Internet soll.Bevor ich die ganzen Protokolle deinstalliert habe auf dem WIN ME Rechner ist mir das Protokoll DFÜ-Freigabe aufgefallen und habe es dann auch geelöscht.Dazu noch die ICS Protokolle.Die Rechner finden sich beide im Netzwerk und sind auch in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe MSHOME.Wenn ich aber dann die Internet Freigabe auf dem ME Rechner mache.Sagt er bitte führen Sie auf allen anderen Computer im Netzwerk die Freigabe aus.Das habe ich auch auf dem Win Xp Rechner getan und die Brücke installiert.Unter Netzwerk-Assitenten gegangen und die 2 Methode im Fenster ausgewählt.Verbindung in Internet über einen im Netzwerk bestehenden Rechner.Es geht einfach nicht wenn ich mir dann angucke was der WIN XP Rechner macht sucht er 5 Minuten die Proxyeinstellungen.Wie soll ich da vorgehen ich habe auf dem WIN ME Rechner sowie auch auf dem WinXp Rechner die IPs automatisch beziehen lassen aber es geht nicht hat es was mit den ICS Protokollen was zutun.Denn wenn man doch eine Freigabe auf dem WIN ME Rechner installiert dann müsste er doch freigabeprotokolle in der Netzwerkumgebung anziegen.Ich habe von dem Netzwerk weil ich mich ja ins Internet mit 56 k verbinde keine Ahnung der Fehler ist vorgestern aufgetreten wir hatten alles installiert und ging auch alles dann habe wir unseren Provider angerufen und der gab uns die Anweisung das gesammt DFÜ zu deinstallieren.
Vorher ging alles freigabe und und und.Jetzt finden sich die Rechner beide und Datenaustausch ist auch möglich.

Kann mir da einer helfen.


----------



## gothic ghost (28. Februar 2004)

Du schreibst etwas von Proxyeinstellungen, die du nicht brauchst.
Oder hast du einen Proxyserver installiert ?
Benutze feste IP Adressen und trage bei XP die IP Adresse von ME als
Gateway ein. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe kannst du ja mit ME ins Netz.
Deine Beschreibung ist ziemlich Konfuzius, versuche es beim nächstenmal
kurz und besser strukturiert 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## Maximodo (3. März 2004)

Hi der Rechner der ins Internet geht sollte immer die feste IP 192.168.0.1 haben ist zumindest bei Windows XP so


----------



## gothic ghost (3. März 2004)

hi,
wo soll da ein Problem sein ?
Du kannst jede IP-Adresse nehmen, die für den
privaten Bereich vorgesehen sind. 192.x.x.x oder 10.x.x.x

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## Maximodo (3. März 2004)

Kann sein hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen hab mich nie gross mit ICS beschäftigt
Aber ich würde feste IPs benutzen dem ICS Server die x.x.x.1 geben den restlichen Rechnern die x.x.x.2 - x.x.x.253
In den Internetoptionen die Einstellungen:
Automatische Suche der Einstellungen und Automatisches Konfigurationsskript verwenden. 
Einen Proxyserver verwenden. 
deaktivieren.
dann bei Rechner 2 als Standardgateway und DNS-Server die ip von Rechner 1(ICS-Server) also x.x.x.1 eingeben.


----------

